# DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni








Wie immer nach Infos vom Hörensagen, Telefon, Flurfunk und Mails nach der Versammlung von vertrauenswürdigen Quellen (wie und die sich über die Jahre ja schon immer auch als richtig und zutreffend erwiesen hatten).

*DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017:
Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*​
Wieder einmal mehr hat sich gezeigt, wie viele Gründe es gibt, die mich dazu bringen diesen Rest-DAFV und die ihn tragenden Abnickverbände der naturschützenden, organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei für absolut untragbar für eine Anglervertretung zu halten.

Im Verbandsausschuss wird ja die Hauptversammlung vorbereitet, strittige Punkte wo möglich ausgeräumt und alles passend und "harmonisch" zusammen gemauschelt..

So auch dieses Mal wieder in bester Verbandlermanier...

Es begann mit dem Üblichen, Begrüßung, Tagesordnung bekannt geben etc., bevor es dann mit der Sitzung losging..
----------------------------------
Da verteilte dann Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan einen Brief, den sie an die Bundeskanzlerin und Ministerien geschickt hatte wegen Angelverboten in den AWZ und Baglimit.

Ich habe ihn noch nicht gelesen, inhaltlich wurde er mir als belanglos geschildert, aber wenigstens mit Aussagen GEGEN Verbot  und Baglimit - schon ein Fortschritt beim DAFV als Verbots- und Angelverhinderungsverband...
--------------------------
Der neue MÖa Lindner stellte sich vor
--------------------------

Dann ging die Präsidentin Punkt für Punkt die Tagesordnung für die Hauptversammlung durch:
Sie bat AUSDRÜCKLICH darum, dass doch auf der HV, wenn sie sie selber ihren Bericht vorlegen würde und die Präsidiumsmitglieder, dass man darüber bitte doch auch DISKUTIEREN solle_ (Anmerkung von mir: Wenn jetzt noch jemand Zweifel daran hat, wenn ich von Abnickverbänden spreche, wenn die Präsidentin selber AUSDRÜCKLICH um eine Diskussion BITTEN muss  - nun gut, dann ist demjenigen nicht mehr zu helfen . 
*DAS IST PEINLICH!!!!!!*)_.

---------------------------
Dann wurden nacheinander die Kandidaten fürs Präsidium vorgestellt, zur Diskussion kam es beim Thema Castingreferent Tempel, der von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan vorgeschlagen wurde.

Dieser hatte im letzten Jahr seinen Haushalt ungefragt um ca. 11.000 Euro überzogen, diese Summe wurde auch nachträglich wohl NICHT GENEHMIGT!

Der Verbandsausschuss war daher mehrheitlich GEGEN diese Nominierung, Frau Dr. drückte ihren Kandidaten trotzdem durch.

KEINE Reaktion dazu vom VA oder Kandidat Schneiderlöchner!
(Anmerkung: *PEINLICH!!*)

Gube (Vorsitzender Rheinischer) steht nicht mehr als Behindertenreferent zur Verfügung.

-------------------------------

Dann ging es um den Tagesordnungspunkt Genehmigung Haushaltsplan - *UND JETZT WIRDS RICHTIG IRRE!!!*
Vorgelegt werden zur Abstimmung s*ollte der bereits auf der letzten HV genehmigte Haushaltsplan von 2017* (siehe Tagesordnung Delegiertenmaterial!)!

Kandidat Mau (Finanzen, MeckPomm) merkte das wenigstens und fragte nach dem *Haushaltplan 2018*!

Daraufhin wedelte Geschäftsführer Seggelke mit einem Zettel mit einem angeblichen 2018er Plan, der aber noch nicht voll ausgeführt wäre - ausgeteilt wurde der nicht.

Man einigte sich dann auf Vorschlag Mau darauf, *statt dessen den 2017er Plan zu nehmen, 2018 drüber zu schreiben und den dann abstimmen zu lassen.*

(Anmerkung: 
Das ist solide Finanzpolitik? 2017er Plan nehmen und einfach 2018 drüber schreiben und dann abstimmen lassen drüber?? Merke nur ich das, wie die da "arbeiten" und die Leute verarschen? *IMMER PEINLICHER!!!!!!*)

Dazu keine weitere Reaktion aus VA oder von Kandidat Schneiderlöchner
---------------------------------

Dann wurde bekannt gegeben, dass man bis dato nicht in de Lage war, eine Liste mit den Terminen fürs Jahr aufzustellen

----------------------------------

Die nächste HV soll dann im Mai (26.05. 2018) stattfinden

-----------------------------------

Dann kam der Punkt Verschiedenes, an dem es wenigstens nochmal punktuell interessant(er) wurde. 

Vize Hönigs vom Rheinischen fragte bei der Präsidentin nach, ob sie mit dem DAFV gegen die nun ja wohl beschlossenen Angelverbote in den AWZ klagen wolle mit dem DAFV, da ja viele Landesverbände nur wegen dem Klagerecht im Naturschutzverband DAFV wären.
Die Präsidentin druckste herum, wenn sich evtl. etwas ergeben würde, müsse man über Klage eventuell nachdenken. 

Sie beklagte sich gleichzeitig über Klageandrohung und Klagefond der Initiative gegen die Angelverbote, weil sie eben NICHT unbedingt für eine Klage wäre...
_(Anmerkung: *BLUTDRUCK!!!*)_

VA oder Kandidat Schneiderlöchner reagierte NICHT!!

---------------------------------------

Hönigs fragte, ob es stimme wie Frau Hagedorn berichtete, *dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gegenüber BMUB praktisch zugestanden habe, Verbote auf kleinerer Fläche zu akzeptieren.*

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan kannte den Brief wohl noch nicht, *BESTÄTIGTE ABER WOHL DIE AUSSAGE, DEM SO ZUGESTIMMT ZU HABEN!*

KEINE REAKTION VA und KEINE REAKTION Kandidat Schneiderlöchner

_(Anmerkung: *PEINLICH; PEINLICHER am PEINLICHSTEN!!*)_
-----------------------------------------------------------

Nach Flurgesprächen bis wieder lange nach Mitternacht wurde klar, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit großer Mehrheit wieder gewählt werden wird, um den DAFV weiterhin erfolgreich zu zersplittern und Angeln wie Angler zu schädigen..
-----------------------------------------------

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die auf der heutigen (06.05. 2017) Hauptversammlung anwesenden Delegierten und Funktionäre wirklich intelligenter, cleverer oder anglerfreundlicher sind, als ihre auf dem gestrigen Verbandsausschuss "tätigen"  Präsidenten, Vizes und Vorsitzenden..

Sie werden nach meiner Einschätzung brav wie bisher auch weiterhin alles brav abnicken.

Avanti Dilettanti!!

-------------------
Schlussbemerkung:

BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK
BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK
BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK
BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK
BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK
BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK
BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK BLUTDRUCK



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*

Es wird inzwischen unter den Anwesenden da mit einer überwältigenden Mehrheit für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gerechnet.

Schneiderlöchner brachte überhaupt nix zu Stande, redete praktisch auch kaum.

Wir können also davon ausgehen:
Immer noch nix kapiert, mit der im Kern gleichen Truppe, die schon 4 Jahre versagt hat, nun 4 weitere Jahre Richtung Abgrund und gegen Angeln und Angler..

Man wird nun davon ausgehen können, dass neben dem Rheinischen und Hamburg, die ja bereits Beschlüsse zum Austritt haben, nach einer Nichtwahl des Kandidaten Schneiderlöchner dann auch der Saarverband kündigen wird.

Frau Dr. und ihr Haupt- wie Ehrenamtler werden also erfolgreich weiter machen beim zersplittern der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei..

Leider wird es wegen der noch zu vielen Abicker- und Vasallenverbände zu lange dauern, um weiteren Schaden wie bei AWZ/Baglimit etc., von den Anglern und dem Angeln fernzuhalten..


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schneiderlöchner brachte überhaupt nix zu Stande, redete praktisch auch kaum.



Naaa, was hab ich gesagt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*

der will ja austreten mit Saarland, wenn er nicht gewählt wird - nach Deiner Theorie müsste er als "Helfershelfer" fpür Frau Dr. zu einem guten Ergebnis aber drin bleiben ;-))

Ich sehe darin weiterhin nur die allgemeine Inkompetenz (fast) aller Beteiligten da...


----------



## prinz1 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*

#q

#d

|uhoh:

|peinlich

Ich platze gleich! Mehr schreib ich nicht dazu!
Spackenpack!
Sorry dafür!

der prinz


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*

ich glaub nicht, das die Saarländer austreten. Dazu sind die viel zu Obrigkeitshörig


----------



## Darket (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*

Die klatschen ernsthaft mal eben eine aktualisierte Jahreszahl auf den vergangenen Finanzplan, um überhaupt einen zu haben? Das ist echt mal ne Ansage in Sachen Kompetenz.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> KEINE Reaktion dazu vom VA oder Kandidat Schneiderlöchner!


Mal schauen, ob sich Saarlands Vize Jim70 noch mal hier blicken lässt und wie er Graf Koks immer noch als den großen Zampano verkauft.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gube (Vorsitzender Rheinischer) steht nicht mehr als Behindertenreferent zur Verfügung.


Seine Zusage "unter Vorbehalt" war doch an die Bedingung geknüpft, dass Frau Dr. wiedergewählt wird.
Das ist wohl nun auch hinfällig.
Dürfte man wohl als klares Zeichen ansehen, dass die Rheinischen wirklich raus gehen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daraufhin wedelte Geschäftsführer Seggelke mit einem Zettel mit einem  angeblichen 2018er Plan, der aber noch nicht voll ausgeführt wäre -  ausgeteilt wurde der nicht.
> 
> Man einigte sich dann auf Vorschlag Mau darauf, *statt dessen den 2017er Plan zu nehmen, 2018 drüber zu schreiben und den dann abstimmen zu lassen.*


Und das ist echt das Geilste überhaupt :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Seine Zusage "unter Vorbehalt" war doch an die Bedingung geknüpft, dass Frau Dr. wiedergewählt wird.


ne, das war Dettmar (Meeresangeln) der das sagte...

Bei Gube gings wohl drum, weil er sich ja schlecht wählen lassen kann, wenn er mit seiner Truppe kündigt..


----------



## Honeyball (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*

Naja,

wäre ich irgendwie in diesem Verband, könnte ich ja wenigstens persönlich klagen, aber auch dazu ist ja offenbar keiner dort fähig.:m
Als ganz bewusstes Nicht-Mitglied kann ich deshalb auch nur den Kopf schütteln und grinsen über soviel geballte Inkompetenz, Unfähigkeit und Arroganz.
Aber da das Chaos ja so oder so weitergehen wird und nicht aufzuhalten ist, solange die brav hinterherblökende Schar der beitragszahlenden Abnickervereine mit ihren genauso veränderungsfeindlichen Uraltvorständen keinerlei Initiative in ihren Kreisgruppen und Landesverbänden ergreifen, um da irgendwie mal gegen zu steuern, ist diesem (Kon-)Fusionshaufen auch nicht zu helfen, und das Wort "Haufen" ...(ich hab's mal lieber editiert, bevor die da noch auf dumme Gedanken kommen) ...:m
Trotzdem, mein Mitleid mit allen freiwilligen Beitragszahlern, denen die kurzlebigen Gewässerzugänge jetzt noch wichtiger sind, als das große Ganze, sprich: Das Angeln in Deutschland und seine ungewisse Zukunft, hält sich stark in Grenzen.
Selber Schuld, ihr wollt es ja offensichtlich nicht anders.


----------



## Dachfeger (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*

Ich glaube es ist sogar besser wenn Frollein Doktor wiedergewählt wird. 
Dann gibt es keinen "Neuanfang" mit dem Grünen Hörigen und ich hoffe die Letzten LAV begreifen das das sinkende S'chiff endlich zu verlassen ist.
Insbesondere natürlich meiner :m.

Über soviel geballte Inkompetenz kann ich schon nicht mehr lachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*

Heute morgen:
Grußworte, Ehrungen und Klimbim

Frau Dr. gestand Fehler ein (blieb ihr wohl auch nix mehr übrig, bei so Vielem was da schiefging und immer noch geht)...

Üblicher Naturschutzvortrag von Dr. Salva (zukünftiger Naturschutzvize im DAFV), nix mit Angeln oder Anglern ....

Johannes Lohmöller als richtiger Angler hielt als Gast einen sehr guten Vortrag über Angeln mit Kindern.

Dass man die nicht bekommt, indem man sie zuerst büffeln und lernen lässt und in ein Korsett zwängt, sondern dass man die angeln lassen soll, und die dann bei Interesse eh kommen und sich informieren bzw. in die Vereine gehen.

Dazu Gelegenheit zu  bieten, besser als immer der jetzige Lernzwang vor dem Angeln..

Nur in der Praxis würden Kinder den Umgang lernen mit Angeln wie mit Natur und Kreatur - dazu gehöre auch, dass die wieder jeder Angler auch selber darüber entscheiden müssen dürfen, welchen Fisch sie mitnehmen und welchen nicht.

Da gerade auch unter den Funktionären (im Schnitt ja nicht gerade Jugendpreisverdächtig) viele mit Schwarzangeln mal angefangen haben, haben dies zumindest einige verstanden und durchaus positiv aufgenommen.

Johannes Lohmöller war einer derjenigen, welche die von PETA bekämpften Kinderangeln in Niedersachsen (Osnabrück etc.) initiierte und durchführte ..:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323108
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325762
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326014
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4637199
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312671

Kluger Schachzug,  einen richtigen Angler und Sympathieträger unter die üblichen Verdächtigen der Delegierten und Funktionäre zu mischen..


----------



## sebwu (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _(Anmerkung: *PEINLICH; PEINLICHER am PEINLICHSTEN!!*)_
> 
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner




richtiger ist: PEINLICH, PEINLICHER, DAFV


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Verbandsausschusssitzung 05.05. 2017: Zwischen peinlich und noch peinlicher*

Zum Ergebnis:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327519


----------

